# Wanted: Partner for Kidnapping Roleplay (NSFW 18+)



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 4, 2018)

I have a RP scenario I've been wanting to do for a while now.

In the story, my character (male, androgynous/feminine, reptile) is a rather disturbed individual who ends up kidnapping someone to use as a plaything; a social and sexual experiment. Yes, there will be sex, so this is strictly a NSFW roleplay.

I'm looking for someone to play the part of the captive. Any species is okay (though I do have a weakness for scalies) and it doesn't matter if you're male, female, or herm.

How the captive responds to the treatment, and how extreme the treatment gets, is up to you. It can be tame and light if you're not into heavier stuff, or it can get really freaky. We can discuss details and kinks, and if you have an F-list or similar, that's a bonus.

You can be super submissive and give in, or you can struggle and resist. 

As for how it ends... well, that's yet to be decided, as there are many possibilities.

I don't have many requirements, but I ask that you be 18+, and can be at least a little bit detailed in your responses.
(So please don't just reply to my actions with "hehe" or "mmm")

I strongly prefer Discord for this RP, and that's where I'm most often active. However I also have F-list, or am open to other suggestions.

If you like, I might draw some art of the roleplay scenes too.

If you're interested, add me on Discord: Miro#3308

Or you can PM me here, or note me on mainsite FA. 

If I don't respond after a day or so, try one of the other methods.


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Dongding (Sep 7, 2018)

I leik dat. I could send you my F-List if you want to see something disgusting. More or less just as a curiosity. I don't know if I would want to ruin whatever it is that you could call our relationship on this forum.

Also I can't note PM you on FAF. I think that's either because you forgot you don't display your page or accept DMs, or I'm finding out just as I type this that you secretly hate me but never clued me in.


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 9, 2018)

Hiya! I would love to RP this with you. I have a male bunny boy who is very flexible with what he likes and could do depending on the details. I’m also a big fan of herms or transformation so I’d be happy to include that so I could grow breasts. My discord is kiro#0560 if your interested. Thanks!


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

My discord is the Universe#9288 in case you’re interested


----------

